# Surgery coding question



## ltozier (Feb 14, 2008)

Please help.  I have a provider that took a patient to the OR because he had an old incision (over 1 yr old) that intermittenly developed redness and drainage from the midline incision just above the umblicus.  The provider using a 15 blade scalpel opened the skin and subcutaneous tissue in the this area.  He found a sort of granulomatous tract and followed it medially.  He entered the peritoneum after opening the fascia. He found murky, creamy fluid which he cultured. He suctioned and irrigated the area and continued to inspec the tissue.  The incision was minimal

The provider states Abdominal wound exploration with mini laparotomy. 

We are having difficulty coding this and would appreciate any help.


----------

